# Stranger than myth?



## danr62 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok so on Thursday my wife told me she was pregnant. Ok, cool we're going to have a third child.

Then, I'm Friday my sister called and tells us she is pregnant. Wow, ok, what a coincidence!

On Saturday my wife and I went to see The Hobbit and after it was over she checked FB on her phone...and my brother's wife is pregnant too!

How weird is that?


----------



## Ireth (Feb 4, 2013)

Very weird, but also awesome. Congrats to you all! ^^


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 4, 2013)

Congratulations to you all, that's great news. Very strange timing among you all!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Feb 4, 2013)

The father in me suspects the women may have discussed this and planned for it.. Mmmm probably not but that's how it happened in my family.

Great news! Congratulations.


----------



## Nihal (Feb 4, 2013)

Congratulations! Uhm, maybe you all decided to commemorate a holiday in the same way? Let's take the Carnival as example, 9 months later you can see a bunch of children being born. ;x




T.Allen.Smith said:


> The father in me suspects the women may have discussed this and planned for it..



That's creepy! Hahhaha!


----------



## danr62 (Feb 4, 2013)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> The father in me suspects the women may have discussed this and planned for it.. Mmmm probably not but that's how it happened in my family.
> 
> Great news! Congratulations.



Nah, nothing like that. It's really weird.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Feb 4, 2013)

danr62 said:


> Nah, nothing like that. It's really weird.



Lol... I was just joking really but it did make me thinks of my sis, wife, & sis-in-law all wanting to get preggo at the same time.


----------



## Kit (Feb 4, 2013)

Nihal said:


> Congratulations! Uhm, maybe you all decided to commemorate a holiday in the same way?



It's been a cold winter... some people are just trying to warm up.


----------



## Sparkie (Feb 5, 2013)

Kit said:


> It's been a cold winter... some people are just trying to warm up.



I once read that more kids are born in August than in any other calander month.  Let's count back the months, shall we?  August, July, June...


----------



## Chilari (Feb 5, 2013)

Congratulations! That's very cool indeed. The little ones will all be very close in age - that makes things easy at family gatherings (I remember my cousins, all older than me, playing together while me and my little brother were left out because were were kids and they were teenagers).


----------



## SunnyE (Feb 8, 2013)

Perhaps something wonky in the water supply? I had that happen at an office I worked at once. After several announcements in close succession, the rest of us started eying each other suspiciously and made jokes about who would be next. Some women laughed. Others were a little freaked out. But congratulations to your family. Sounds like you will soon have lots to celebrate.


----------



## danr62 (Feb 8, 2013)

SunnyE said:


> Perhaps something wonky in the water supply? I had that happen at an office I worked at once. After several announcements in close succession, the rest of us started eying each other suspiciously and made jokes about who would be next. Some women laughed. Others were a little freaked out. But congratulations to your family. Sounds like you will soon have lots to celebrate.



Well, we don't live close to each other so nothing in the water.

Thanks for the congrats everyone.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Feb 8, 2013)

Congrats. Three kids is a fun number. (My daughters are 5, 3 and it's the 8th, making my little one "exactly" 5 months old today.)

Same age cousins will be fun!


----------

